# 332 john deere rectifier regulator



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Help!,,,,, I recently started my 332 diesel and was backing it out of the garage when all of a sudden I smelled that unmistakable electric burning wire smell. So when I got off to see what it could be I noticed smoke coming off the plug that held the five wires that plugs into the rectifier/regulator completely melting the two wires on the left side of the regulator as you look at it with the right side panel off the tractor! What the heck happened??? Anyone out there that can assist? What do I do now?
I have unplugged it and just left it like that , now the entire plug is toast!


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone out that can gve a little insight?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I know didley about the electrical systems on this machine, but at least I can bump it up for you. Do you have any manuals and/or schematics for this?


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Only an operating manual, not technical, so the manual does not show any electrical schematics.


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Check and see if there is a short somewhere else


----------



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

I replaced mine on my 210 because the battery ground failed. Check the wire and make sure you have a good ground to one of the engine bolts going into the frame.


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Will do check the ground wire! Will send pictures as well but really fried the thing and the wires nearly going all the way into my wiring harness. Crazy, good thing I caught it early enough so I could put a stop to it.

That's the one thing bad about getting hooked on fixin these old machines is because some pervious yahoo took short cuts in repairing the machine correctly!


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd guess you have a hot wire that grounded its self. I once rewired a Lowboy. I put a two way toggle switch, in an electrical switch box, like your light switch is in. It was a secret shut off switch, on the fender, tractor wouldn't start if it was off. Wiring was done and hot, I was screwing the last bolt in to hold the box. That bolt screwed into the positive wire on back of toggle. Yep, all the wires melted and caught fire, before I could get the wire cut. Hey, I'm no mechanic, Thats my Dad, I just tear them up. LOL


----------



## bengoode318 (Dec 23, 2013)

Voltage regaltor


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Thought I would send a quick update on my rectifier/regulator situation.
I bought a replacement for the one that melted. While completely rewiring the item, I found the original plug connector coming from the alternator going to the regulator completely grounded out inside the plug! Thus frying the regulator! Now even though this is something that no one really checks very often but perhaps my misfortune can be your savings! Checkit! If old, hard and brittle I would replace it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good catch!


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Update, 15 hours later and still working just fine. I had to become a shade tree electrician as the plug john deere used to plug all five wires into the rectifier are very hard to find. None the less I always solder all my connections and plugs to avoid trouble later! Shrink wrap x 2 also helps tremendously when near all that heat. Just thought I'd post how things are going! Picked up my 332 little brother, a 318 and lucky me got with it a p220 that only had 300 hours on it and was thought by po to be toast! Ha just a bent valve, but I did tear her down all the way, new rings, valves ground, repaired a seat, new gaskets, and a total cleaning she purse like a kitten and wow tons of power! Now for the cosmetics! $$$$$$


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

